# Eyes for the poppets



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi 
I have been paying £1-79 for my eyes for the poppets at my shop in great yarmouth so I asked Chris where she got hers from and it was amazon so I have orded some this morning which work out at 39p a pair a good saving I would say I get 10 pairs for £3-90 
so its amazon for me which I will be needing a pair soon for my doll


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I bought a bag of mixed buttons from ebay a while ago and was very disappointed with them as I couldn't even make up a set for a childs cardigan. They are very small and I had two buttons that matched so Bradley's eyes were two black fish eye buttons.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Glad to be of service to help. Amazon seems to have better links than Ebay sometimes, although not always cheaper.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I got mine at Bolek's for $7.00 for 25 pair..and colored ones at www.suncatchereyes.com more expensive but so lovely( 18 pair for 21.80)


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I got mine at JoAnn Fabrics for $1.98 for three pairs. They're safety eyes made just for dolls.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> I got mine at JoAnn Fabrics for $1.98 for three pairs. They're safety eyes made just for dolls.


is that the eye with screw like teeth and washer that once is on can't come off it locks on the screw.?


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

yes I have got them but orded wrong size dont know what I was thinking


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> is that the eye with screw like teeth and washer that once is on can't come off it locks on the screw.?


Hi Rosa, I hope you are feeling better now. As regards the safety eyes, yes, that's the ones that I get. They remind me of jaws. Once they bite, they don't let go. Never try to remove one, so be careful how you measure out your positions. You should see some of my earlier Bears. DH used to nick-name those first try-outs as, Quasimodo #1, Quasimodo #2 etc.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

thanks for the laugh...Chris


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

I ordered some from ebay.
99p for 5 pairs or £1.02 for 10 pairs (free postage & various colours)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-10-Pairs-Eyes-Teddy-Bear-Soft-Toys-Snap-Animal-Dolls-Safety-Plastic-12mm-HY-/221494202518?pt=UK_Dolls_Bears_RL&var=&hash=item3392155096

They're still en-route from Hong Kong, so I bought some off Amazon to complete my first Poppet. 
They were 5 pairs for £2.69 with free p&p
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00EVBZMZW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

I buy in Australia when I visit my daughter, along with nearly a suitcase of wool... Cheaper than the UK they have lots of craft shops there. In the UK it's mainly all online! &#128527;


----------



## monkey02 (Aug 24, 2012)

I got some eyes from JoAnns for my Poppet but I can't seem to push them together. Is there a good way to push them together?


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

I have ordered buttons and safety eyes from hong kong or China, it takes two to three weeks for delivery but well worth it just order in advance. I bought them from EBay..sometimes it has free postage too! &#128521; &#127468;&#127463;


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Dear monkey if you can't get the back onto the eye, warm it to soften with warm or as hot as you can stand water.....&#128521;


----------



## monkey02 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you, Barbara, I will try that.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Is there any proper terminology for doll or toy making eyes? I keep coming up empty when I search. I want oval, black, and very little dome or nearly flat, but not quite. And child proof, of course. Thanks for any pointers. Elizabeth


----------

